# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  BOTTOM DRAIN

## 36aquatic

Berikut ini adalah contoh bottom drain, ada dari size 1" (buat driven pake sand filter), 3" dan 4".

Contoh BD 1"






Contoh BD 4"






Contoh aplikasi di kolam


Mohon komentar bro2 sekalian. Photo filtration system dan vacuum cleaner belum sempat di foto karena masih sibuk, belum sempat ke workshop.

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> hemmmm. creativvv


Karena barang susah (gak ada) di lokalan, terpaksa dibuat sendiri.
Selain kolam, saya ada beberapa side business, termasuk workshop interior desain (furniture, dll), filter air, dan barang seni (batu & kayu alam, patung, paso2 batu, dll)




> innovasi tiada henti,,,bisa dapat dimana om BD a?


Bisa pm saya, harga ekonomis kalo dibanding BD buatan luar negeri.

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> Saya rasa gak cukup cuman 1 minggu pak, apalagi cuman 3 hari 3 malam. Gimana kalo 40 hari 40 malem sekalian mutih ..


jangan lupa ditemani bang oma   ::

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Hallo Pak Harry. Ini Djohan yg dari Medan.
> 
> Untuk rekan-rekan semua, Pak Harry ini bukan saja ahli dalam desain kolam tetapi juga ahli dalam pengobatan ikan.
> 
> Saya banyak mendapat info pengobatan dari beliau. Berkat petunjuk beliau ikan saya yg sakit dapat sembuh total. Bahkan obat rekomendasi Pak Harry udah saya coba berikan ke kura-kura (mata ketutup dan tidak mau makan lebih dari 3 bulan) dan ayam saya yg sakit dan keduanya juga sembuh total.
> 
> Mengenai BD yg satu inch memang ada ama saya contohnya. Silakan kalau ada teman-teman dari Medan yg mau melihatnya dapat menghubungi saya di 081-163-4062. Dengan senang hati saya meminjamkannya.
> 
> TQ Bro Harry atas semua bantuannya.


Nih orang yg "maksa" saya ke forum koi's, akhirnya buka suara juga.
Ikannya udah pake ok bro ?

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> airline buat apa itu pak ?
> 
> kok ngadepnya ke bawah ya ? ketanem tanah dong nanti, air juga rembes kesitu
> 
> maaf kalo salah , agak ngga mudeng saya dengan cara kerjanya.


Bawah itu sok pipa, nanti disambung dengan elbow, jadi mau diarahkan kemana aja bisa. Disambung pipa, ujung pipa yang satu lagi disambung ama hi blow.

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> siap nunggu


Sip d. Nanti ada 2 option, 1 dengan gelembung udara seperti biasa, dan yang kedua tanpa gelembung udara (minimal sekali jumlah gelembung udaranya).

Jadi tetap narik kotoran, menambah DO air, tapi tidak mengeluarkan gelumbung yang mengganggu pemandangan....

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## widy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## widy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## widy

sip dah... thanks..

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> 
> Sebentar lagi akan keluar versi 2.0. Tunggu aja
> 
> 
> Kasih hint dong bro versi 2.0 nya kaya gimana?


Hehehe, cepet bener nongolnya bro. Gimana kondisi kolam sekarang ?
BD versi 2.0 mirip ama yang dipake Om Tommy viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5620.
Atasnya tetap model dome, tapi tidak sedalam yang lama dan ada pinggulnya.

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

om harry,
mau tanya nih
benernya BD with air stone dan BD no air stone seharusnya design nya lain yach om?

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Mantap kreasinya om Harry, gak kalah ama barang import keliatannya   
> 
> mo tanya nih, untuk uniringnya bisa direplace gak ya?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



WUIHHHHHHHH..... Laku Keras  neh...!!! jgn Lupa  Fee gue ya....???  fee "BERDOA" biar laris...  ::   :

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tiwax

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

